# Confirmed: Windows 10 Setup Now Prevents Local Account Creation



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2019)

Confirmed: Windows 10 Setup Now Prevents Local Account Creation
					

Windows 10 Home now forces you to sign in with a Microsoft account—unless you disconnect from the internet first. Microsoft has always wanted you to sign in with a Microsoft account, but now it’s going even further.




					www.howtogeek.com
				




*How to Create a Local User Account Instead*
_Thankfully, there is one hidden way around this process on Windows 10 Home: You can disconnect your computer from the network.

If you have a computer with an Ethernet cable, unplug it. If you’re connected to Wi-Fi, disconnect.

After you do, try creating a Microsoft account and you’ll see a “Something went wrong” error message. You can then click “Skip” to skip the Microsoft account creation process.

Once you’ve skipped the Microsoft account creation, the old “Who’s going to use this PC?” screen will appear. You can now create an offline account and sign in to Windows 10 without a Microsoft account—the option was there all along.

Even if you have a laptop with Wi-Fi, Windows 10 asks you to connect to your wireless network before reaching this part of the process. Most people will connect to the network and think a Microsoft account is required.

Perhaps a future version of Windows 10 will refuse to allow account creation until you’re connected to the internet. “After all,” Microsoft might say, “Telemetry shows most people just create Microsoft accounts.”

This is yet another dark pattern from the company that brought us “Upgrade now or upgrade tonight” during Windows 10’s free upgrade period._


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 26, 2019)

I typically defend Windows. And I still do. This is NOT a Windows, the OS, issue. Windows, and in particular Windows 10 is a great OS. I've said it many times and will again now, the "developers" at Microsoft are among the best in the world. They know what they are doing and they know how to code and make Windows optimize itself best for us and our computers - if we just leave the defaults as it. 

So the problem with Windows is NOT Windows or the developers. The problem with Windows is Microsoft - that is, the "marketing weenies" and the "executives" who drive "policy" and keep sticking their grubby fingers into the developer's business.  

I fully understand why Microsoft wants users to use a Microsoft account. And for sure, there are advantages to using a Microsoft account. But forcing users to use one, or making it very difficult and un-intuitive to use a local account is the wrong way to go about it. They need to give, and be transparent and explain in detail, the options.

Then let us decide instead of forcing users to use "hidden" tricks. If they explained in detail how using a Microsoft account is advantageous for us, and still give us the option to "opt out" of using one, this would not be a problem. And again, it is not a Windows problem. It is a "policy" problem that has now turned into a public relations ("marketing") problem - one they created and brought upon themselves that could have been avoided.

Edit comment: Fixed spelling and typos.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2019)

...meanwhile in the linux/bsd/osx thread...


----------



## Easo (Oct 26, 2019)

Never had Home, just Pro, but this is indeed strange. Yes, having the account does really give you bunch of nice stuff, but I dislike having to create it. I have a use case where it is better for me to have a local account only (shared PC).

So this is also going to appear when I have a nonstandard network card. W10 setup did not recognise Killer NIC's for couple of years, for example.

What IS strange that this was noticed only now. 1903 came out in May. MAY, Karl! Why nobody noticed it until now? To be fair, probably not that important, actually...



Easy Rhino said:


> ...meanwhile in the linux/bsd/osx thread...



"Year of the Linux!" xD
P.S.
Fuck Macs in enterprise. Seriously, fuck them. Linux... Is OK though.


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 26, 2019)

Personally during installation i have two problems related to accounts and it is with enterprise edition of windows 10 on any build i tried in quiet some time. The first problem is if you are installing OS offline and want to create offline account you can't do this instantly, upon account set up pc must be restarted to let you create an offline account. Another problem is if i try to log in during installation while connected to internet i can't to log in to my microsoft account even if i enter valid data. I have to create local account and once installation is over and i am logged in from settings i can remove local account and log in to my microsoft account, the same one i tried to log in during installation of os. Just like that. I do not mind it much but anyway this is odd and i totally do not understand why it works this way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2019)

I ran into this on a Windows 8.1 laptop and yeah, disconnecting from the network was the work around.

What's odd is that the same USB stick installing Windows 10 on Windows 7 laptops and desktops still ask.  I think it has something to do with Windows 8+ compatible UEFI BIOS.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 26, 2019)

"If you’re connected to Wi-Fi, disconnect. " -how? Also, I saw this only for Home, not for Pro.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2019)

pigulici said:


> "If you’re connected to Wi-Fi, disconnect. " -how?


Go back to the "connect to a network" screen and tell it to disconnect then go back forward to the user information screen.



pigulici said:


> Also, I saw this only for Home, not for Pro.


That explains my case above.  The 8.1 laptop was Home, all the 7 machines were Pro.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 26, 2019)

"Go back to the "connect to a network" screen and tell it to disconnect then go back forward to the user information screen. " I tried , 2x times, I will see again next time, but wasn't a back up to the list of the networks, ...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2019)

After you install you can make a local log in.


----------



## notb (Oct 26, 2019)

Well, as mentioned in the text, this only applies to Home. And it's been expected for quite some time, so I don't understand why so many people are shocked now.
We create accounts everywhere. Honestly, personal data that MS requires isn't in any way different to what we give Google or Steam.

Also, let's be honest. The direction PCs are going, with cloud/edge computing taking a big role in everything (even gaming), this shouldn't be a surprise.
And if someone feels uncomfortable with this, he really won't like what's ahead of us.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2019)

pigulici said:


> "Go back to the "connect to a network" screen and tell it to disconnect then go back forward to the user information screen. " I tried , 2x times, I will see again next time, but wasn't a back up to the list of the networks, ...


Oh I think I know what might be happening: if it connects successfully to a network (either wired or a known wireless network) it automatically skips the screen...

a) turn off WiFi via switch, button, or key combination if the computer has one.
b) turn off WiFi via the BIOS and restart the computer, it should automatically go back into setup.
c) temporarily disable the wireless radio you gave it credentials for (e.g. unplug the router if you are able)

Once you do one of these options, go back to "Connect to a network" and it will discover the thing that existed before doesn't exist anymore and you should get local account option.

Convoluted, but it should work.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2019)

pigulici said:


> "Go back to the "connect to a network" screen and tell it to disconnect then go back forward to the user information screen. " I tried , 2x times, I will see again next time, but wasn't a back up to the list of the networks, ...



Or unplug the wire from the wifi router during installation? This way you can connect to your wifi router but just no internet connection.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 26, 2019)

Yeah, imagine I will go to unplug the wifi router for all my company(at work), was a better option to begin another setup and skip wifi network connect.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 26, 2019)

You should probably note that as soon as you sign in to your local account and connect it to a network AFTER setup is complete, it launches the setup dialog to log into your Microsoft account. Installed twice on two very different systems, happened both times.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 28, 2019)

Who's crazy enough to install Windows 10 while connected to a network in the first place?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 28, 2019)

My LTSC install worked fine lol


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> So the problem with Windows is NOT Windows or the developers. The problem with Windows is Microsoft - that is, the "marketing weenies" and the "executives" who drive "policy" and keep sticking their grubby fingers into the developer's business.



Indeed.  They've been doing it for a bit now too.  Like when they let go of nearly all QA testers...

I'm still spinning from that one.  Upper tier Microsoft is like a lost puppy right now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2019)

pigulici said:


> "If you’re connected to Wi-Fi, disconnect. " -how?



Turn off your WiFi router for a couple minutes while you setup Windows. Or never connect to WiFi when it asks you to, that's what I do if possible.  I've made it a habit to not connect any Windows 10 machine to the internet until setup is done.  It just makes setup faster.



pigulici said:


> Also, I saw this only for Home, not for Pro.



Because Pro still lets you create a local account if you tell it you are going to be joining a domain.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 28, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I'm still spinning from that one. Upper tier Microsoft is like a lost puppy right now.


Except that puppy controls the purse strings. 

I don't think they are lost. I think they just assume the way they want to go is the best and only way to go. But worse is they assume that everyone will naturally be happy and excited to follow them. And even though history has shown over and over again their customers do not like changes forcefully shoved down our throats, they repeatedly do just that, each time assuming we will be happy to accept such changes. And each time totally shocked when we recoil and reject those changes resoundingly. 

We likely would still be on Windows 8.something had they only done a small customer survey to see how consumers would accept the new "Metro" UI. They would have quickly seen consumers hated it. Instead, they just tried to shove it down our throats and we spewed it back in their faces. The result was a dismal failure for W8, a huge financial and PR loss to the company, and I believe that was a huge factor in the decline of the PC Industry as a whole because so many were unwilling to migrate to W8, so they just kept their current hardware and W7.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 28, 2019)

I ran into this recently. While I do use my Microsoft account with Windows, I always set up a local account first so I can name my user/user folder.


----------



## the_miracle (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi. A need to create local account on OEM Windows 10 home, but unfourtunatly I connect to wifi during Windows welcome configuration. If I hard reset the computer, it still remember connection to wifi. I had two options. First, turn off the wifi for disconnect computer and get option to create local users. Second is to leave location where is the wifi singal accessible. Both options were little bit complicated for me in that moment. I found another workaround. If you try to press Win+R on user account creation (Microsoft account) screen and write "cmd" + enter, you can run command line on background. You cannot see it, only if you press ALT+TAB combination. You cannot see it, but it works normally - that is your win. Now, you can write netsh, than wlan, show profiles, delete profile yourwifiSSID. All steps you without looking, but you can check it in ALT+TAB view. And after you delete your wifi profile, you are disconnected. If you click on Back button now, you will be redirect on local user creation...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2020)

With the 1909 version of Windows, if you do connect to WiFi during setup, it allows you to go back to the WiFi setup screen by clicking back and disconnect from the WiFi.


----------



## the_miracle (Feb 28, 2020)

no, it is not possible


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

the_miracle said:


> no, it is not possible



You can delete the MS account.


----------



## the_miracle (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, thats another option. Login by it and create new local account in system and erase ms accout after.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 28, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Confirmed: Windows 10 Setup Now Prevents Local Account Creation
> 
> 
> Windows 10 Home now forces you to sign in with a Microsoft account—unless you disconnect from the internet first. Microsoft has always wanted you to sign in with a Microsoft account, but now it’s going even further.
> ...


Local account creation worked for me on Wednesday, it pushes the ms account hard but was easy enough to skip.
They are not perfect though I was forced to reinstall OS for a customer after a OS as is carry over system swap.
Left it working ,my guy updated, it required re activating?(like I didn't check) then self shafted on reboot with no usb stick able to fix it.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Mar 4, 2020)

I went on to the create a new Microsoft account screen, then went back a screen.  The create local account instead option appeared.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2020)

the_miracle said:


> no, it is not possible



I just did it yesterday, so yes it is.


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2020)

I just did a new install of 1909 using Windows 10 media creator USB.

Installed with local account only and no log in from the gate. For my HTPC
The option was right at the bottom of the install screen. So if it was removed, its back


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2020)

What showed up on the Network section?

If wired -> automatically connects -> local account options removed -> demands online ID.
If wireless -> asks you to connect to a wireless network -> local account option appears -> can create local admin account.

If Windows 10 doesn't have the driver to run your NIC then you won't be forced into online ID.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2020)

At work I usually never let the computer online during Windows 10 installation during it like this it's forces you to create a local/offline account because it cannot reach Microsoft's server.

If Microsoft choose to remove this feature completely they have to make sure that drivers for all ethernet cards that was ever created had to be in the installer to make sure that every device can access the internet and their servers.


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What showed up on the Network section?
> 
> If wired -> automatically connects -> local account options removed -> demands online ID.
> If wireless -> asks you to connect to a wireless network -> local account option appears -> can create local admin account.
> ...



I made the USB install media yesterday. Using the Windows media creator web site

It was connected wired to the network. Local account option was there.

It did say if you use a local account option some features will not be available

Also this was a clean install. New 1 Tb SSD on an old system. License was transferred. Did not have to inter the license during the install

I still haven't installed any motherboard drivers Gigabyte H97. Device Manager looks good


----------



## Vayra86 (May 3, 2020)

Oh MS, you rascal. You never learn, do you

You're not like the other kids. We expect you to behave.

Inb4 next EU lawsuit and accompanying fine.


----------



## windwhirl (May 3, 2020)

Jetster said:


> I just did a new install of 1909 using Windows 10 media creator USB.
> 
> Installed with local account only and no log in from the gate. For my HTPC
> The option was right at the bottom of the install screen. So if it was removed, its back



This (EDIT for clarification: as in forcing MS account during setup) only happens with Windows 10 Home, not Pro.

I myself tested this a few minutes ago with a virtual machine. As long as W10 Home has internet access during setup, it forces you to use Microsoft accounts.

EDIT: nevermind, my mistake.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2020)

What I described was actually Windows 10 Pro.  1903 didn't do it but 1909 did.

It's possible they changed the installer for 1909.  I'm still using what I put on it many months ago.  I don't see much sense in updating to test because 2004 is launching soon.


----------



## windwhirl (May 3, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What I described was actually Windows 10 Pro.  1903 didn't do it but 1909 did.
> 
> It's possible they changed the installer for 1909.  I'm still using what I put on it many months ago.  I don't see much sense in updating to test because 2004 is launching soon.



Regional differences, then? Because I set up Windows 10 Pro 1909 last week on my previous machine (a Core i3 one), connected to the internet through Ethernet, and although setting up a Microsoft account is the default, I got a choice for a local account on the same screen, on the lower left side... And this is all invalid because I dun goofed


windwhirl said:


> Nevermind what I said, for whatever reason I had wrongly labeled the ISO files in my computer. Realized it when I re-checked the setup program, called the CMD and checked the version number. 18362 is 1903, 18363 is 1909.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2020)

Maybe?  Because of EU lawsuits, it's possible they only force internet accounts in USA.  Setup could easily tell country by IP when it hits their server.

Jetster location is in USA though so maybe not.

Are you using a more recent image of 1909?  If yes, then it would confirm what Jetster said: they updated the 1909 installer to not force internet accounts.


----------



## Mats (May 3, 2020)

Why anyone would install W10 while connected to internet *ever* is beyond me, I've never done it.

First, I want to remove any pending apps in Start waiting to be downloaded before connecting, Candy Crush is/was one of them IIRC.
Yeah sure you can just delete them later with PS together with anything else you don't want, but why install them in the first place?

Second, I want to set up OO shutup before connecting.

I installed the .207 version two weeks ago with a local account,


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2020)

Mats said:


> Why anyone would install W10 while connected to internet *ever* is beyond me, I've never done it.



I've never done it without being connected. Never have any of those issues.

I did an install about  a year ago and it didn't have the local account option available. So many variables not sure what that was about. Anyway yes I installed Pro this time.
Personally I think they got the message and fixed it. The service that would not be available with a local account was MS cloud service. So that was probably the push to advertise it


----------



## windwhirl (May 3, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you using a more recent image of 1909? If yes, then it would confirm what Jetster said: they updated the 1909 installer to not force internet accounts.



Nevermind what I said, for whatever reason I had wrongly labeled the ISO files in my computer. Realized it when I re-checked the setup program, called the CMD and checked the version number. 18362 is 1903, 18363 is 1909. Redownloading now to check again...


----------



## Totally (May 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I typically defend Windows. And I still do. This is NOT a Windows, the OS, issue. Windows, and in particular Windows 10 is a great OS. I've said it many times and will again now, the "developers" at Microsoft are among the best in the world. They know what they are doing and they know how to code and make Windows optimize itself best for us and our computers - if we just leave the defaults as it.
> 
> So the problem with Windows is NOT Windows or the developers. The problem with Windows is Microsoft - that is, the "marketing weenies" and the "executives" who drive "policy" and keep sticking their grubby fingers into the developer's business.
> 
> ...



But in the same vein regarding Apple and Google, people don't bat an eye.


----------



## Mats (May 3, 2020)

Jetster said:


> I've never done it without being connected. Never have any of those issues.


You didn't get any unwanted apps? (Arrows)


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2020)

Mats said:


> You didn't get any unwanted apps? (Arrows)
> View attachment 153741



Ok you got me, it gave me Netflicks, MS To do list, News, Office and Solitaire. Which I just uninstalled


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2020)

Mats said:


> Why anyone would install W10 while connected to internet *ever* is beyond me, I've never done it.


Because it's easier to plug all the cables in at once than going back to the machine after setup to plug in the NIC cable.

Because Windows 10 needs to activate that Windows 7 key I typed in.


----------



## windwhirl (May 3, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Nevermind what I said, for whatever reason I had wrongly labeled the ISO files in my computer. Realized it when I re-checked the setup program, called the CMD and checked the version number. 18362 is 1903, 18363 is 1909. Redownloading now to check again...



So, it may be that I wasn't wrong actually (and now I will never know for sure because I had no better idea than to delete the old ISO).

CMD during setup shows 18362 (which according to https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/ is 1903)


but after setup the system shows 1909 (18363.592, January 14th, 2020)


By the way, this W10 Pro install still offered both local and Microsoft accounts. Annoying me by the way with the multiple security questions while setting up the local account...



Mats said:


> You didn't get any unwanted apps? (Arrows)



I think the only editions that don't get them are Education and Enterprise...


----------



## biffzinker (May 4, 2020)

Mats said:


> Why anyone would install W10 while connected to internet *ever* is beyond me, I've never done it.
> 
> First, I want to remove any pending apps in Start waiting to be downloaded before connecting, Candy Crush is/was one of them IIRC.
> Yeah sure you can just delete them later with PS together with anything else you don't want, but why install them in the first place?
> ...


Since Windows 10 started I've always unplugged the Ethernet cable from my desktop when doing a clean/upgrade install of 10 because of the optional then forced Microsoft account. Lesson learned the one time it happened. I have nothing against the purpose of an account it's just the way Microsoft pushes you into an account I would prefer to skip on.



Jetster said:


> Which I just uninstalled


Still on the drive but hidden from you, look in WindowsApps.


----------



## windwhirl (May 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Still on the drive but hidden from you, look in WindowsApps.


I find funny that there are folders named Microsoft.Advertising and Microsoft.Services.Store.Engagement 

Also, in my case the Armoury Crate from ASUS is there too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2020)

That folder is everything UWP.  It's basically an emulator.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What showed up on the Network section?
> 
> If wired -> automatically connects -> local account options removed -> demands online ID.
> If wireless -> asks you to connect to a wireless network -> local account option appears -> can create local admin account.
> ...


So the simple solution(which happens to be a very strict rule I follow) is make sure the system is *NOT* connected to any network during installation. This works on any version of Windows 10. Local account is the only option when a network is not detected/present.

This practice ensures the system stays under user control during the entire installation.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Confirmed: Windows 10 Setup Now Prevents Local Account Creation
> 
> 
> Windows 10 Home now forces you to sign in with a Microsoft account—unless you disconnect from the internet first. Microsoft has always wanted you to sign in with a Microsoft account, but now it’s going even further.
> ...


Good thing I'm switching to Linux. So over ms and their crap. Just got my main to mint Linux. All but 4 PC's in this house are on Linux. I got more than 15 systems.


----------



## Totally (May 4, 2020)

Mats said:


> Why anyone would install W10 while connected to internet *ever* is beyond me, I've never done it.
> 
> First, I want to remove any pending apps in Start waiting to be downloaded before connecting, Candy Crush is/was one of them IIRC.
> Yeah sure you can just delete them later with PS together with anything else you don't want, but why install them in the first place?
> ...



Try clean installing from a usb, on a pc with a 490z or 570x/390z/x399/trx40 motherboard when they were new and tell me how that goes. Deleting a handful of apps beats ferrying drivers from a internet connected machine to the new one until it can connect by itself every day of the week.


----------



## Mats (May 4, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because it's easier to plug all the cables in at once than going back to the machine after setup to plug in the NIC cable.


Sounds hard. 


FordGT90Concept said:


> Because Windows 10 needs to activate that Windows 7 key I typed in.


It's not needed during installation. I guess you've never used GatherOSState.exe, which only works when unplugged. Although I rarely use it nowadays, most computers I come across are already upgraded.



lexluthermiester said:


> So the simple solution(which happens to be a very strict rule I follow) is make sure the system is *NOT* connected to any network during installation. This works on any version of Windows 10. Local account is the only option when a network is not detected/present.
> 
> This practice ensures the system stays under user control during the entire installation.


Exactly, I don't see any drawbacks of doing that.



Totally said:


> Try clean installing from a usb, on a pc with a 490z or 570x/390z/x399/trx40 motherboard when they were new and tell me how that goes. Deleting a handful of apps beats ferrying drivers from a internet connected machine to the new one until it can connect by itself every day of the week.


What? I'm talking about installing Windows, not drivers. You can do all that after installation is done and you've come to desktop and connect to internet, no?


----------



## Totally (May 4, 2020)

Mats said:


> What? I'm talking about installing Windows, not drivers. You can do all that after installation is done and you've come to desktop and connect to internet, no?



No chipset driver = no LAN = no internet. Drivers are the reason why you want to be connected to the internet, so during install windows can connect to ms server and download any necessary files that aren't on the disk.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2020)

Looks like Windows still lets you use a local account and we have had several posts off topic now.

If you need to know more or do more with store apps, or argue the difficulty rating of plugging in a network cable feel free to do so in other threads.


----------

